# Invitation to Participate in the Body Listening Project



## kelly_blp (Mar 7, 2016)

Dear all,

My name is Kelly Colht, and I am a graduate student studying information science. I'm writing to announce a study being conducted by Dr. Annie Chen at the University of Washington School of Medicine, on "body listening". This post is following up on a previous invitation, so please accept our apologies if you've already seen this.

For those of you who are already participating, thank you! It's great to be in this together.

The study takes the form of a collaborative repository which participants will build with moderators by engaging in a ten-week Guided Exploration. The act of "body listening" is one that people may engage in regardless of who they are. An experience like having a long-term illness, though, may lead a person to learn to become aware of and listen to body signals and cues more than they might have otherwise.

This project is intended for anyone who is interested in, or would like to contribute to knowledge on the phenomenon of "body listening." If you choose to participate, you might share how you learned what could trigger pain for you, or how you learned to recognize food sensitivities. We are now in our ninth week, and this week is focused on mindfulness as a way to get in touch with your body.

The stories that you share may be helpful for the health care community and for other patients to understand more about the information you needed to get where you are now, and the information you still need. In this way, we hope we can work together to improve people's ability to manage their health. Please visit our site and participate in the effort to create a new knowledge resource on body listening!

To participate or to learn more, please visit the Body Listening Project website: http://bodylisteningproject.org/

Thank you!

Kelly and the rest of the Body Listening Project Team

Please note: This study has been approved by the university Institutional Review Board (#51020).


----------

